# Nell and flo



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe Nell is over a year old!! Gorgeous pics as ever!! Whats the height and weight difference between Nell and Flo??

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

They're gorgeous  & I love Nell's colour!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Both Nell and Flo are absolutely gorgeous - loved all the photos


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

JulesB said:


> I can't believe Nell is over a year old!! Gorgeous pics as ever!! Whats the height and weight difference between Nell and Flo??
> 
> x


I'm not too sure on the exact height difference but Nell is I would say around 3 inches shorter then flo. And about half a stone lighter x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

These pics really bring a smile to my face! They are both so scrummy!! The colour on Flo's muzzle matches Nell perfectly! Nell looks like she is holding her colour well. Is she a red or apricot?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

They are lovely. So lucky to have two gorgeous ones!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Bethany .. what a lovely treat .. your girls look wonderful  

Great update and lovely to see you back on here


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

they are both beautiful


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Bethany

I looked back at Nell's puppy pics and can see she's an apricot - gorgeous! She doesn't look like she has faded at all.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great pictures of your 'poos! They are both beautiful


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I also can't believe she is a year old now. She is still very cute, I know you have said before, but I can't remember is she an American mix?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!! I love getting flo and nell updates!!! Nell still looks like such a puppy!!! I can't believe how thick her coat is! even on her tummy!

I love your beautiful Girls!


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Nell and Flo*

What a gorgeous pair and I love the names !!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are both beautiful!  Such lovely photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look lovely as ever... I like how Flo is changing her colouring to match ickle Nell, I'm surprised she's so much smaller, it just shows you the differences in the crosses. Are you getting broody yet Bethany ?????


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous girls! Love the spock ears one, made me giggle


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I have admired these two for some time, they are really gorgeous.
I love their coats, do you have them groomed or do you do it yourself?


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Where has that year gone, I can remember your first pics of Nell when you brought her home.
They're such lovely girls & I love Nell's deep colour. Inca has got a mahogony tint on her nose like Flo.
Vivienne x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous girls i love their coats dx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in love. Coats are beautiful 😉


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.819637,-8.391652


----------

